# Nitrocellulose Lacquer Aerosols and Paint for Canadians - Oxford Supply Co.



## ClashCityRocker (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi all, just wanted to put it up that my company www.OxfordSupply.ca is shipping aerosols and 8oz tins of nitro cross Canada. Mixed specifically for a traditional formula.
Hope everyone's doin well amidst all the chaos
Don


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.
You appear to be located in Toronto.
Do you have a bricks and mortar location where you sell over the counter?


----------



## eveready (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi, I sent you a message on your website, but do you also have the ability to do some one off custom colors? I have a friend who is refinishing an old late 50s Epiphone Coronet and it needs to be a Black laquer with a slight amber clear coat. Also, I have a couple repairs that need some nitro in spray cans too. I need some heritage red which you have, and standard clear coar, but I also need some either black or dark brown to spray over a headstock repair on the back of the neck where the break is exposed.

Thanks!


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice. I will be ordering supplies to do a guitar in OTM shortly. Any plans for offering a neck amber?


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Feb 24, 2016)

ga20t said:


> Nice. I will be ordering supplies to do a guitar in OTM shortly. Any plans for offering a neck amber?


Yes, it will be available through the site later this week. Thanks for asking


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Feb 24, 2016)

greco said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> You appear to be located in Toronto.
> Do you have a bricks and mortar location where you sell over the counter?


Thanks a lot for the inquiry. I've been in Toronto for the past 18 years but have recently relocated to Windsor. Common Covid story it seems. 
I will be in Toronto about every 6 weeks or so if you ever want to do a meet up/dropoff.
Thanks a lot


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi everyone, we've recently released a number of new finishes to our online store including several Custom Shop burst colors and more Fender Metallic's 
All available at www.OxfordSupply.ca


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

PSA

This guy ships quickly and the product is great. I have a case of clear gloss inbound now. It's my third order and each time I've received the product more quickly than expected.

Great service.


----------



## Honeybee124 (Apr 16, 2021)

Love your guys stuff!


----------



## mandomusicx (Dec 30, 2021)

eveready said:


> Hi, I sent you a message on your website, but do you also have the ability to do some one off custom colors? I have a friend who is refinishing an old late 50s Epiphone Coronet and it needs to be a Black laquer with a slight amber clear coat. Also, I have a couple repairs that need some nitro in spray cans too. I need some heritage red which you have, and standard clear coar, but I also need some either black or dark brown to spray over a headstock repair on the back of the neck where the break is exposed.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

ClashCityRocker said:


> Hi everyone, we've recently released a number of new finishes to our online store including several Custom Shop burst colors and more Fender Metallic's
> All available at www.OxfordSupply.ca
> View attachment 354772
> View attachment 354774
> ...


Hello , I would like to order your product but have a few questions.
I would like an age lacquer for a Strat neck that won't look yellow like a Warmoth neck ,
do you have an amber nitro lacquer that will look naturally aged ?
Other question I have is which color do I need for the dark 3 tone sunburst on a Strat,
black or tobacco ?

Thanks for the help !


----------



## Shai`tan (Aug 25, 2020)

Great product.


----------



## Shai`tan (Aug 25, 2020)

Great product.


----------



## Shai`tan (Aug 25, 2020)

Great product.


----------



## lorpal (Oct 24, 2021)

Site is down


----------

